# New member who was born to love cats :)



## Mizella (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here and need your help with this forum. I'm 23 years old and have a 1 year old main **** tordie cat. I just adopted a 2 months old male domesic medium hair kitten. Got both of them neutered and spayed already. I started to have my own cat since I was 7 years old and starting from that I was so in love with cats 

Anyways, I have a lot of questions about cats hope every one can help me 

Best regards,

Marcella:love2


----------



## misseysowner (Apr 21, 2011)

hi there Im new too!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! My older sister is a BIG cat person. XD I would like to see pictures of them.


----------



## Bonniec (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi and welcome. I am also new with questions.  I LOVE Maine Coons!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Marcella and welcome...congratulations on your new kitty! Looking forward to pictures of your two. What are their names?


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Fellow big cat lover here, too! Welcome to CF!


----------



## Mizella (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey every one! My kitten's name is Troy and he's 2 months old  and the other cat is Fay-fay and she's 1 year and a month old. I'm still trying to figure out how to post pictures here .. can anyone help me with it please ?


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome!  To post pictures, you'll need to upload them on photobucket or something similar first. Then, in the area where you type the message there is a picture of mountains and a sun?moon? on a yellow background. When you click on that, you can paste the URL from photobucket.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Mizella (Apr 20, 2011)

Owh thank you yellowdaisies! I upload my cat's picture in my photo album, do I still need to upload on photobucket too?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Mizella said:


> Owh thank you yellowdaisies! I upload my cat's picture in my photo album, do I still need to upload on photobucket too?


No if youve loaded it on catforum photo albums you can get the url from there. click on yellow envelope and put the url in box that pops up and it will go into your post.


----------

